# New guy on new journey



## Love_coffee (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi all,

Im Andrew, I love coffe well that's why I'm here lol. I have worked in the past in cafes restaurants and such, so I have a grasp of a decent espresso. I would hope.. Now I have moved to France with the family. Now if you lived, stayed, been on holidays, or passed trough you know that finding a coffee that doesn't taste burned, or at least taste like a coffee its darn hard. I haven't find one so far (my experience!).

Now here is the idea, I am thinking of building all the way DIY coffee trailer in a trailer for horses. Budget doesn't allow for walls and the roof kind of coffee shop.

i am in planing stage for now, writing the ideas of doable and not doable and such.

so considering that it's a trailer I have no clue what kind of set up do I need?

i was hoping you guys would be able to help with advice or direction I should explore.

my budget should not exceed 7k € for all the way until I sell first coffee do you think is doable?

where to start ? I have never done a set up so I'm kind of in the dark..

coffee machine?

grinder?

water tank?

generator?

grey water tank?

heater?

till?

Wanna start decent and then upgrade.

Your thought will be much appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

I hope your French move works out. My gut feeing would be to contact some owners of coffee businesses e.g.. Foundry at Sheffield might help.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@coffeebean one of our forum sponsors might be able to help with getting you kitted out and you can also find Coffee Bean van and roasters website on google...


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Andrew, I could definitely kit out a trailer for you within your budget! PM your email address and I can send you a quote! Andy


----------

